# Snakes vs Lizards



## Super-Sadist (Jun 10, 2009)

This will quite obviously annoy a lot of my fellow forum....ers, but c'mon it SO has to be done!

SO i wanna know, what do you think's better? and why?

(I have none so dont even ask :lol2


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Snakes .... deadlier and more alluring :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Snakes kick Lizards buttocks 


but I do love my beardies very much


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Snake are more interseting to me.

But i also like leopard gecko's, just not as much as snakes.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

snakes are cooler but you cant mock lizards and personally i think inverts are best:flrt:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

personally i like lizards better, they have more personality although i love my corn to bits and on the plus side he needs feeding less often :lol2:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

snakes simples: victory:


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm gonna have to sit on the fence- in order to understand snakes you must first understand how they evolved from lizards. After all, if it wasn't for enterprising skinks and monitors, there wouldn't be any snakes as we know them...


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Got no preference either way.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

good thread, 

well lets compare to 2 options....

*XL large*

retics, burms, anacondas = nile monitors, timor monitors, tegus, iguanas

*mediums*

BCI, BCC, jungle jags, carpets, = boscs, black throats, water dragons,

*welter weights*

kings, milks, royals, corns, rats, = beardies, ackies, uromastyx, BTS, skinks 

*smalls*

hoggies = leopard geckos, anoles, sand fish, house geckos 

*arboreals*

GTP, ETB, = cresties, tokays, gargoyles

all depends what your looking for really as the choices are huge, i've missed millions out and will most probably get flamed for it as my sizes could be wrong, but i personally enjoy both species.

some i love and some i dislike, there are certain snakes that i would never keep and others i would love to own in a heart beat, same with lizards

i love my uromastyx Geyri and one day would love to build a huge enclosure for a egyptian Uro, but once that enclosure was built i might be tempted to get a Retic, tegu, burm, nile monitor, anaconda, kimberley rock monitor, its a very hard decision to make

but some lizards are cute, and some snakes have beautiful markings decisions decisions


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Put a poll up! Snakes for me.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I own both but prefer Snakes: victory:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

We own both and I have to say I prefer the lizards. Snake are pretty but very boring they just sit in their hide all the time unless its feeding time and the only time they move.

Lizards on the other hand highly entertaining :2thumb:


----------



## Super-Sadist (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah i guess it is really general to say "snakes" or "lizards" lol


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

hmm, i don't have a preference

can i cheat and say slow worm? :hmm:


----------



## Super-Sadist (Jun 10, 2009)

poll is up but post aswell please


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I like both.

Sure, I love my corns and royals..... but I love my ackies and my tegus just as much.

If I really HAD to choose between them I'd probably have to choose the snakes just because they're a little easier to care for on a daily basis.


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


> We own both and I have to say I prefer the lizards. Snake are pretty but very boring they just sit in their hide all the time unless its feeding time and the only time they move.


 
SHHHHHHHHH .... don't tell my garters!!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

My brother used to have a snake, but I'm a lizard person myself


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Snakes for me,boids in particular.


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

I own both but I definetly prefer snakes - they are far more captivating to me. I love my crestie but I don't really feel an urge to buy any more lizards, whereas I could happily fill my house with snakes.


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

BeckyL said:


> I own both but I definetly prefer snakes - they are far more captivating to me. I love my crestie but I don't really feel an urge to buy any more lizards, whereas I could happily fill my house with snakes.


Replace crestie with leo and that's my answer as well.


----------



## Super-Sadist (Jun 10, 2009)

daftlassieEmma said:


> hmm, i don't have a preference
> 
> can i cheat and say slow worm? :hmm:


sure ya can :lol2:


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally i prefer snakes but i still love my leopard geckos!


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, snakes win with me too. I agree Lizards can seem more entertaining, but snakes are so beautiful. And I love watching them roam around when they are out.


----------



## Super-Sadist (Jun 10, 2009)

weird....i thought lizards would....do more


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

I kep both and for me its...................LIZARDS hands down!!

they do require more care i would say and probably cost a bit more to keep (food bills etc) but it is worth it

they are far more active, they make cool calls, climb glass, arm wave, head bob, mine watch tv :2thumb:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I like both but snakes win if I have to pick one as they are a bit more easy to care for


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

own lots of both and i love them both, snakes are gorgeous but anoy me with the whole not wanting to be handled attitude lol
most of my lizards crave being let out for a run and a cuddle lol
like my little dogs haha
i love em:flrt:


----------



## pasty (Jan 20, 2008)

Snakes more deadly and mysterious


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

i said snakes becuase theyre generally cheaper to keep and feed etc
yes ive had both i once had 4 anoles ate me out of house and home and me leapord geckos i had cost more than my 5 snakes do now a week on food
gnerally tho always had a soft spot for snakes and ive had a few lizards also


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Warning *fence sitter* I am just going to be a fussy bugger on this one.

Love cresties and other rhacs but not fussed about leos.
Love pythons, boas and corns but not hoggies or garters 

Not too specific but you get the idea.


----------

